# Verbena? Lemon-Verbena?



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

I've had a request for verbena scent. Considering ordering either verbena or lemon-verbena Crafter's Choice from WSP. 

Good idea? Or suggestions on other suppliers or other combinations? I'm getting the message that you need at least a high note and a low note, i.e. one scent won't cut it. What combinations would be good with verbena?


----------



## reallyrita (May 31, 2008)

*Verbena? Lemon Verbena?*

I was very happy with SweetCakes Apothecary Lemon Verbena.  They have several. but this one is pretty much straight up, in your face herbal type lemon verbena.  I have had the herb in my garden and this smell, soaped, just like the real mccoy.  It is pretty strong.  I soaped it at RT, placed in fridge so I would not gel, and two months out it is "wow" strong and true.  I soaped it at 1opp.  I prefer very subtle scent and this is not so subtle at that strength.  I will go .7opp next time.  The soap came out a pale pale yellow...off white really. My main oil was olive, grade A.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Are you really Rita? 

I'm kind of wondering. Their Apothecary Lemon Verbena Fragrance (FO) is $14/4oz, $19/8oz while their Lemon Verbena Fragrance (EO) is #12/4oz, $18/8oz. I've always thought EOs were better than FOs but their price is higher. In this case the price is lower, very odd. Anybody know which is best?


----------



## reallyrita (Jun 1, 2008)

*Verbena? Lemon Verbena?*

Yup!  I'm really her...you know me by my given first name...but my middle name is marguerita....hence...the rita!  I was known by that by my most special friends when in hi school....95 years ago!  I consider my soaping friends quite special too....ergo....rita.

I don't know about the Verbena EO, could be what you are looking for...the Sweetcakes FO's are expensive but reliable.  I have not gone wrong with one yet.  I am not crazy about lemon verbena myself...but the soap is strong and true after 2 months on the cure rack.  I have a suspicion that EO's don't linger as long as FO's....however, I blasted us out of the house with my second ever soap made with lavender EO!!! LOL

Are you really a lovehound??


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Verbena? Lemon Verbena?*

Thanks for the suggestion on Sweetcakes... Rita. 

I'll have to place an order with them soon. I really need to get on this scent thing before I waste too much more money on dismal results.



			
				reallyrita said:
			
		

> Are you really a lovehound??


Yeppers, I'm "the dog of love."  My nickname is a tribute based upon one of my favorite musical artists, Kate Bush, and her album and song "The Hounds of Love." KB used to be my favorite although I've now returned my longer time favorite Ann and Nancy Wilson and their rock group Heart.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

I do Lemon, Verbena, and Sage in equal parts.


----------

